# Help with mosaic



## PetrusQuber (Jun 19, 2020)

Decided to do mosaic for art homework. I don't have gigantic amounts of cubes, so I've decided to use one cube and put all the images together. Can someone suggest me editing software to do this? Please reply quick


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

You can probably use multiple permutations of a cube and put it up together in some kind of collage. You can use Adobe Photoshop for that or any app in app store or play store.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 19, 2020)

Really you'd just need an image editor that you can crop, copy and paste, then you can take a picture from head on of the cube, crop it, copy it, and paste it into your mosaic. In other words, pretty much any editor.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 19, 2020)

You're meant to like render it in a certain amount of pixels, then make all the pixels one of 6 colours




This explains


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Really you'd just need an image editor that you can crop, copy and paste, then you can take a picture from head on of the cube, crop it, copy it, and paste it into your mosaic. In other words, pretty much any editor.


This
[E: I think literally MS paint would work for that, pasting images and moving them around]

And, if you need something specifically for the mosaic, Roman has some mosaic software in his signature.


----------

